# [Q] Transfer money from Google Play to PayPal



## JayMontana36 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi, I need to know if there are any apps that can transfer money from Google play to PayPal using inapp purchases, either downloadable via the Play Store or Off-site. I want to buy a few things that require PayPal, but have no way to add money into PayPal  . I also do not own a credit card and am not planning on getting one at all. Please help. :good:


----------



## pigeon (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi there,

    Digging up this old post.

    I have a similar problem with Google Play credits.

    I have credits from the Google opinion rewards app. Also my phone carrier supports carrier billing and I have a reasonable amount of unused credits there usually. The problem is all these credits are bounded as AUD (Australian dollars). There are a couple of apps and games that supports IAP but they only accept USD or JPY. When you try to pay using the carrier billing option, you will get a message "Purchase currency is not supported". I went as far as asking my carrier and they say it's not something that can support "in the near future".

    There was also a closed thread about similar request: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2103287

    Someone could possibly write an app that supports IAP, and then transfer that amount to anywhere in other means (e.g. PayPal). Of course  you will lose part of the credits since Google charges 30% for IAP, and also PayPal has a fee (I can't remember exactly what and how much), but still better than nothing (depending on how desperate you are I guess).

   Then of course there's also the problem of trust here, and how to do this securely.

   Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## thefancyman (Nov 20, 2015)

There's an app that I use called Payback. Gives you a 50% return on your money and is transferred to you via PayPal. Never has a problem with this app and definitely safe to use. Link: https:// play. google  .com/store /apps /details ?id=com.nikkell. payback (take out spaces)


----------



## y0ur5h4d0w (Jul 8, 2018)

hey all! since 4 years are past... is there any way to use google pay (or google wallet) to transfer my google opinion rewards cash to my Credit Card, Band Account or PayPal account? ^^


----------



## ADPL (Aug 18, 2018)

y0ur5h4d0w said:


> hey all! since 4 years are past... is there any way to use google pay (or google wallet) to transfer my google opinion rewards cash to my Credit Card, Band Account or PayPal account? ^^

Click to collapse



so did you find a way?


----------



## y0ur5h4d0w (Aug 18, 2018)

ADPL said:


> so did you find a way?

Click to collapse



sadly not, that's why i'm asking if there's a way


----------



## smith004 (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't think so if there's an app for transferring money to Paypal bank account. If there's is, how can we assure that there are safe?


----------



## Honda_guy1 (Apr 23, 2019)

What store can we use the google play cards at? And has anyone figure out a way to transfer the money to their PayPal account?


----------



## Kimberlin (Feb 28, 2020)

I have linked my PayPal with pay app. And I have cash card how do I withdraw it lol


----------



## 4umexdeeay (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi, any recommended apps to transfer "Google Opinion Rewards"/Google Play credit into cash or PayPal or Amazon gift cards?


----------



## Hogwarts (May 11, 2020)

4umexdeeay said:


> Hi, any recommended apps to transfer "Google Opinion Rewards"/Google Play credit into cash or PayPal or Amazon gift cards?

Click to collapse



I'm also needing this.  It's ridiculous that google pays us in a currency we can only use in their store and cannot get cashed out.
Should be laws against this kind of bullshit.


----------



## Techman2004 (Sep 17, 2020)

I don't have a credit or debit card. I just redeemed my google play card on google play though. I need to transfer THAT to Paypal.


----------



## Rootman108 (Sep 17, 2020)

Techman2004 said:


> I don't have a credit or debit card. I just redeemed my google play card on google play though. I need to transfer THAT to Paypal.

Click to collapse



Read the comment above.  According to Google's rules, you cannot withdraw money.


----------



## sqerk (Mar 7, 2021)

Are there any apps now in 2021 that allow you to spend your google play balance on an amazon gift card or something? I've got a couple hundred dollar play balance that I'm not going to spend, even if I had to take a 50% hit, it'd be worth it.


----------



## laks4 (Apr 15, 2021)

sqerk said:


> Are there any apps now in 2021 that allow you to spend your google play balance on an amazon gift card or something? I've got a couple hundred dollar play balance that I'm not going to spend, even if I had to take a 50% hit, it'd be worth it.

Click to collapse



Yup, there is an app called CashOut that I have used a few times. They are giving 60% conversion from google play to PayPal. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cashapp.cashout


----------



## laks4 (Apr 15, 2021)

Techman2004 said:


> I don't have a credit or debit card. I just redeemed my google play card on google play though. I need to transfer THAT to Paypal.

Click to collapse



Yup, there is an app called CashOut that I have used a few times. They are giving 60% conversion from google play to PayPal. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cashapp.cashout


----------



## Kara6142020 (May 15, 2021)

I have an iPhone. So my google opinion rewards is linked with my PayPal acct. I don’t get surveys nearly as often as do my friends with their android phones. However, mine goes straight to my PayPal acct as soon as I hit $2.00. Every time.


----------

